# other birds?



## Poofybird (Feb 13, 2006)

Hello,
I'm curious to know if any of you have any birds other than pegions, and what kinds  And if yes how do your pigeons and other birds get along?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Poofybird,


I often have Morning Doves as well as feral Pigeons in their post-convelescent stages of pre-release, or as young ones I am raising untill their release...who are all free roveing free flying in here.

They get along fine, but I would never cage them together, where, likely, they (Pigeons and Doves) would not get along fine at all.

One Pigeon orphan Baby who I raised awhile ago...as he grew up, there were no other flying Pigeons in here for those weeks, but there were several young slightly older than him Doves I had raised also, who had yet to leave and go free...and...

He hung out with them and they with him and they all ate together and roosted together and so on...very charming. One of the Doves and him were close friends, preening and so on and usually close to eachother on some roost at night.

Otherwise, when I have raised orphan Baby Mocking Birds, once grown up enough, they tended to chase the Pigeons and Doves making like world War One 'dog fights' in here...good for everyone's flying skills, and close quarters turns and so on...those Pigeons then are not shy to just fold their Wings and zoom through tight spaces at terrific speeds if they want to...or make sudden mid air u-turns or other manuevers, they all learned how...


Thats about it for me though, as far as having various kinds of Birds together...

Oh! I had a lovely young duck for several months, and she and the Pigeons and Doves all got along nicely...even if overall the other Birds gave her her space...


Lol...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I have a Nanday Conure, Parrotlet & Budgie all of which unfortunately don't want anything to do with their pidgie cousins. Those powerful parrot beaks no matter how small can do quick damage to a peacefull pigeon so they stay in thier cages whne the two groups mix.


----------



## Poofybird (Feb 13, 2006)

Pete, I know what you mean about those parrot beaks  I have an African Grey and 2 lovebirds and 3 doves, and soon to be getting a homing pigeon. Of course I don't cage any of them together (except the lovebirds), but I let them all out of their cages under close supervision at the same time, and usually they just ignore eachother. You wouldn't believe it, but my Grey is actually affraid of the little tiny doves. The doves like to go hang out at the foot of My Grey's play gym, so they can eat the crumbs she drops from her pellets  I'm a little apprehensive about letting my new pegion mingle with the doves though. He seems quite aggressive.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

We have a lot of feral and ex-racing pigeons in our aviary, plus four wood pigeons and two Eurasian collared doves.

One of the doves was harrassed some by a couple of the pigeons at first, but these ECDs are so agile and quick that they can fly rings round the pigeons, and now the pigeons don't really react if a dove lands alongside on one of the perches.

The woodpigeons (size of band tailed pigeon) are too big to mess with much, although one of our disabled white pigeons seems to be trying to woo one of them (oblivious to it being a different species).

We find that doves and squabbies are fine - our tame ECD seemed to be treated as an elder to be looked up to by the young pigeons who had shared indoor space with him.

John


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Poofybird,

Well I have a grand total of 6. 2 Cockatiels Bindi & Bell, 1 Street pigeon Pesto my best bird, 1 Jenday Conure Snuggles my loudest bird and 2 sparrows Uno born with 1 wing, and Pee Wee absolutely nut case going back to nature in the spring. They all get along fine but very careful with the conure with other birds flying around as he could bite the toes off the other birds if they fly on top of his cage. Besides he is a 1 owner bird and only loves me.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I've got 1 hand rasied european starling, and 1 ringneck dove. I don't allow any of the other birds out when one of the pigeons is out, it would just take one wing slap to damage or kill the starling or dove.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi JGregg

Hey just wanted you to know if you didn't already know that you can teach your Europeon Starling to talk. Aparently they can talk if taught and very good at it too.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

naturegirl said:


> Hi JGregg
> 
> Hey just wanted you to know if you didn't already know that you can teach your Europeon Starling to talk. Aparently they can talk if taught and very good at it too.


Hi Everyone,

This made me search out a previous post from our moderator Pete Jasinski where he provided a great link for hearing starlings talk:

--------------------------------------------------------------------
Starlings are incredible talkers too! Take a listen to some of the files They have at http://www.starlingcentral.net/starlingmedia.htm 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Click on the link and go to the bottom of the page....you won't believe your ears!

Linda


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I have a ringneck, A patagonian conure and homers My pigiens are outside so I do not quite know the reactions of them but the ringneck likes to terrorise old Pat even though half the size!!!!!

You can see them all on http://photobucket.com/albums/f325/JiggsJiggs/


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Peony (my starling) "talks", as in she gets the syntax correct.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Well about the starlings iv taken care of some of them and one kept meowing like a cat lol but after he healed up i let him go lol

As for all my pets i have 9 pigeons,2runts,2croppers,4rollers,1lashore  
I aslo have a love bird shes always scaring ppl bye randomly jumping on there heads lol and have some fish ill be getting a duck some time this spring and maybe a goose. 

And in the summer i get loads of baby birds sparrows,cardinals,goldfinches iv even had a red winged black bird he was a beuty i also took care of a racoon for a week untill i learned he could make me sick so we put him back in the wild a few weeks later i seen some ppl waking a baby racoon on a leash!!! i new it had to be the one i was taking care of i wanted to warn them a bout getting sick from it but they left too fast. Any way but my main thing is the birds


----------



## DeadIrishD (Sep 28, 2005)

I have two ring neck doves


----------

